# Volleyball team?



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about any amatuer volleyball teams in HK? I would love to get into it again and play for a team. I used to play at school and was the captain of my team. I'm still pretty fit, just need brushing up on my technique. Please give me a shout if you know any. 

Thanks, Karen


----------



## fussionstaff (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeh, check the duplay site, or you can join in al barsha park every day after 9:00pm you can find some indian guys playing there


----------

